# Schneiderei Spezialisierung



## Moinstern (30. Juli 2007)

hi ich stell mir gerade die frage da ich mein schneiderei jetzt auf dem lvl hab um mich auf was ich mich spezialisieren , denn ich bin neu in dem spiel und weiss da nicht was das beste für mich ist !

mfg moinstern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadrox (30. Juli 2007)

Hilfreich wäre, wenn du dazu schrieben würdest, welche Klasse du spielst, (Magier/Priester/Hexer)
wie du geskilled bist etc.

Magier Frost : Schattenzwirnschneiderei
Magier Feuer : Feuerzauberschneiderei
Magier Arkan : Feuerzauberschneiderei

Hexer: Schattenzwirnschneiderei ( denke das ist immer so oder? Habe keinen Hexer bzw. noch nie einen gesehen, der in dem Feuerset rumgrannt ist ^^)

Priester Shadow : Schattenzwirnschneiderei
Priester Heilig : Urmondstoffschneider (ka wie das richtig heißt ^^)

Gruß
Naddi


----------



## Moinstern (30. Juli 2007)

ja also ich bin priester wie auch in der überschrift steht naja danke für die schnelle antwort !


----------



## Splendid (31. Juli 2007)

Theoretisch könnte man doch auch, wenn man gelegentlich zwischen shadow und Holy wechselt umlernen!

Also auf Schattenzwirn skillen, sich die Sets schneidern und denn auf Urmondschneider umskilln und das Holyset bauen!

Geht das, hat das jemand schonmal gemacht oder ist das zuviel Aufwand?


----------



## Lúva (31. Juli 2007)

Splendid schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte man doch auch, wenn man gelegentlich zwischen shadow und Holy wechselt umlernen!
> 
> Also auf Schattenzwirn skillen, sich die Sets schneidern und denn auf Urmondschneider umskilln und das Holyset bauen!
> 
> Geht das, hat das jemand schonmal gemacht oder ist das zuviel Aufwand?


Das Problem ist, dass die Sets zum Tragen auch die entsprechende Schneiderspezialisierung benötigen. Also müsstest du jedesmal nicht nur umskillen, sondern auch die Spezialisierung wechseln. Das geht mit 150 Gold + Rezepte ordentlich ins Geld.


----------



## MalibuIce (1. August 2007)

> Hexer: Schattenzwirnschneiderei ( denke das ist immer so oder? Habe keinen Hexer bzw. noch nie einen gesehen, der in dem Feuerset rumgrannt ist ^^)



Für einen Destro Hexer ist denk ich mal Zauberfeuerschneiderei besser, also ich hab das fast nur Feuerskills benutzt als ich so geskillt war.


----------



## Cerafin (2. August 2007)

MalibuIce schrieb:


> Für einen Destro Hexer ist denk ich mal Zauberfeuerschneiderei besser, also ich hab das fast nur Feuerskills benutzt als ich so geskillt war.



/signed


----------



## Splendid (3. August 2007)

Also so wie ich gehört hab, kann man auch als Schattenzwirnschneider die Urmondstoffsachen tragen!
Es fällt aber dafür der Sockelbonus weg, der wenn man andere Steine reinmacht als wie vorgegeben, ja sowieso weg fällt!


----------



## Door81 (8. August 2007)

Splendid schrieb:


> Also so wie ich gehört hab, kann man auch als Schattenzwirnschneider die Urmondstoffsachen tragen!
> Es fällt aber dafür der Sockelbonus weg, der wenn man andere Steine reinmacht als wie vorgegeben, ja sowieso weg fällt!




Das ist mir neu. Gleich mal ausprobieren, war erst Holy habs Urmondstoffset, dann umgeskillt auch Schattenzwirnschneider, habs Schattenset nun auch, nie versucht das Urmondstoffset nochmal zu tragen^^ 

Allerdings steht dann schon auf den Items "benötigt Urmondstoffschneider" aber mal am abend ausprobieren^^

Schneiderspezialisierungen umskillen ist mir persönlich zu teuer^^ Einmal hat gereicht, und bleib eh Shadow^^


----------



## wow.SCHIRI (13. August 2007)

Gehört hier vllt nicht ganz rein, aber ab welchem level muss man sich denn zwischen den skillungen entscheiden?


----------



## Cynda (14. August 2007)

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht alles täusche ab 350
und falls dann noch die Frage kommt, wo man sich spezialisieren kann/muss/soll: Shattrath ist dein ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (14. August 2007)

Also, jetzt bringt ihr mich durcheinander. Ich dachte man erhält den Setboni nicht, wenn man nicht spezialisiert ist, aber den Sockelbonus schon???
Jedenfalls kann man alles herstellen, jedoch sich nur in eine Richtung spezialisieren. Ich sprech aus eigener Erfahrung.

Genomchen


----------



## Fendulas (16. August 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Also, jetzt bringt ihr mich durcheinander. Ich dachte man erhält den Setboni nicht, wenn man nicht spezialisiert ist, aber den Sockelbonus schon???
> Jedenfalls kann man alles herstellen, jedoch sich nur in eine Richtung spezialisieren. Ich sprech aus eigener Erfahrung.
> 
> Genomchen


Aaaalso: Als Schattenspezialist kannst du gar nicht erst das Urmondstoffset herstellen (oder?).Nur eben die anderen Stoffarten (Zauber- und Urmondstoff, jeweils 1 alle 4 Tage). 
Sockelbonus hat mit Setbonus rein gar nix zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und als Nicht-Schneider kann man eh keins der Sets tragen, da sie beim aufheben gebunden sind. 
Setbonus kann man nur erlangen, sollte man alle 3 Teile gleichzeitig anhaben ;-)


----------



## Genomchen (21. August 2007)

@ Fendulas
Ich will mich jetzt ned verzetteln, werd das heute Abend ,mal nachprüfen, aber ich glaub schon, dass ich mir die anderen Muster kaufen kann. Die Stoffarten kann ich auch herstellen. Nur bekommt man soviel ich weiß den Setboni ned, wenn du nicht für dieses Set spezielisiert bist. Aber wie gesagt, kann auch der totale Krampf sein, den ich verzähl^^


----------



## Dalmus (28. August 2007)

Door81 schrieb:


> Das ist mir neu. Gleich mal ausprobieren, war erst Holy habs Urmondstoffset, dann umgeskillt auch Schattenzwirnschneider, habs Schattenset nun auch, nie versucht das Urmondstoffset nochmal zu tragen^^





Genomchen schrieb:


> [...] werd das heute Abend ,mal nachprüfen, [...]



Schon irgendwelche Ergebnisse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanidar (29. August 2007)

Also ich kann dazu eig. nur sagen WTF?! cO

Dieses ganze hin und her ist doch eig. viel zu verwirrent, einfach nach oben scrollen und schon wisst ihr wie ihr skillen müsst. 




> Magier Frost : Schattenzwirnschneiderei
> Magier Feuer : Feuerzauberschneiderei
> Magier Arkan : Feuerzauberschneiderei
> 
> ...



Zumindest weiß ich nun was ich spezialisieren werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis dahin, have fun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PaddY


----------

